# bobcat no strart



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

i have a 93 753 bobcat it wont start. I started it pulled it out of the garage move some snow piles around shut it off. cleaned the garage some went to pull it back in and no start. starter was replaced last year there it power to main stud of the starter. I pulled the signal wire cleaned it put it back on. there is no solenoid click or anything. is there a common problem? is there a fuse panel anywhere? any ideas?

thanks adam


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have correct voltage at the starter and the starter doesn't engage than it's probably safe to say the starter is bad.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You could always connect one end (+)pos of your jumper cables to the battery, then touch the other end to the Pos(+) stud on the starter. 
if nothing, then, replace the starter.

If it turns over it's something else.

if you need to use it turn the key on and jump the starter.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

check safety switches, ie do you have a bar that needs to be down..


----------



## MuellerMarine (Feb 17, 2012)

Been reading the forum for quite a while and figured id jump in on this one. Hope I can help you out... Well here it goes there should be a fuse panel between your legs typically in the bobcats. Right on the seat post. If you have b+(battery voltage) at the main pos termal then check for voltage at signal termal and work your way up the starter circuit. If you have no relay click I wold be looking in that direction. Check fuses first then go after your start relay. I will see if I can dig up a schematic for you.


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

Jump the starter. Do it like it has been suggested. I have a 753 C series and a 873 F series. Both of these have there fuses located in the engine compartment. They are ether on the left or right of the motor about 10-12" up from the floor of the compartment. They have black covers on them. Kinda sound like a fuse to me.


----------



## precisioncare (Jan 25, 2014)

Just had the same problem, it ended up being a relay...that was my personal problem, maybe yours is different


----------

